# Discussion on having Multiple locations for future WCA World Championships



## abunickabhi (Jun 23, 2021)

Original discussion: https://forum.worldcubeassociation....ation-world-championships-in-the-future/14154

Proposal: "Instead of having one venue which hosts the world championship, we have multiple venues all across the globe. This would allow travel to be much easier, allowing more people to be able to experience their dream of competing in a world championship. It would also relieve all the stress that the one organization team has to endure to make sure the competition run smoothly. This has already been explored with the annual FMC competition, although if used for Worlds it will certainly be much bigger. There should be between 1 and 15 locations throughout the continent (amount can vary based on size of given continent) to account for all the cubers in every corner of the World."


----------



## Tabe (Jun 25, 2021)

This is a terrible idea. It eliminates everything that is special about worlds.


----------



## LBr (Jun 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Original discussion: https://forum.worldcubeassociation....ation-world-championships-in-the-future/14154
> 
> Proposal: "Instead of having one venue which hosts the world championship, we have multiple venues all across the globe. This would allow travel to be much easier, allowing more people to be able to experience their dream of competing in a world championship. It would also relieve all the stress that the one organization team has to endure to make sure the competition run smoothly. This has already been explored with the annual FMC competition, although if used for Worlds it will certainly be much bigger. There should be between 1 and 15 locations throughout the continent (amount can vary based on size of given continent) to account for all the cubers in every corner of the World."


no


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Original discussion: https://forum.worldcubeassociation....ation-world-championships-in-the-future/14154
> 
> Proposal: "Instead of having one venue which hosts the world championship, we have multiple venues all across the globe. This would allow travel to be much easier, allowing more people to be able to experience their dream of competing in a world championship. It would also relieve all the stress that the one organization team has to endure to make sure the competition run smoothly. This has already been explored with the annual FMC competition, although if used for Worlds it will certainly be much bigger. There should be between 1 and 15 locations throughout the continent (amount can vary based on size of given continent) to account for all the cubers in every corner of the World."


This would make travel easier, but it would sacrifice things that make world's so amazing. For example, 3x3 finals during world's is always so intense. If that were to be done then things would be more subtle. The reason it's done for FMC is because FMC is by yourself, and that is not the case for speedsolving events where in big comps the finals round is head-head, making it better for spectators.


----------

